# Arrows Through Hands - Picture Archive



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## spazzcdnm (Nov 4, 2010)

I had seen all but that third one.. OUCH


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

This thread won't ever be complete without this classic (see below)...


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, even though I have seen some of those a few times now, it still makes me sickish. 

In that first pic I noticed it's an aluminum arrow. Different for sure. 

And, for the record, post #13 I believe to be a photo shopped pic. 

But either way, it's a good reminder to flex your arrows.

After seeing some of those pics, I now flex my arrows EVERY TIME I pull them from the target and/or before I shoot them. 

I find it interesting that I have found a few cracked arrows by flexing and had no idea they were cracked before. They had wraps and the cracks were hidden. One arrow actually broke in half when I flexed it.

Thus I will not use full wraps any longer. I only use partial wraps. 

Thanks for the pics and friendly reminder, Edsel.:thumbs_up


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Skeeter 58 said:


> But either way, it's a good reminder to flex your arrows.


Yup!...


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Skeeter 58 said:


> And, for the record, post #13 I believe to be a photo shopped pic.


Than it's a very good one, I cannot find fault in the picture, even after splitting the channels.

Good thing there's no audio with these pictures.....


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah that would ruin your day!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Pic 13 is real.
One of my customers works in the ER at st.marys and saw it in person.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Wow, even though I have seen some of those a few times now, it still makes me sickish.
> 
> In that first pic I noticed it's an aluminum arrow. Different for sure.
> 
> ...


You are a better man than me.....lol. I would only be lying to myself if I said I could. Honestly this issue doesn't scare me away from carbons but it does make it nice to not have to worry about it so much.

Obviously from one of these pictures you can even do it with aluminum but the chances are much less do to the fact that they don’t crack and if they are damaged its usually very visible to the naked eye. My guess is that some of these cases have to do with arrows coming off the rest or other issues as well as breaking when shot.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Taken from this post:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1760783&page=2&p=1064143613#post1064143613


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

How does this happen?


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

A different type of accident, included just for the sheer gruesomeness...

http://texasarchery.org/images/Overdraw/dangers.htm


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

The guy in Post #4:

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2011/10/grand_rapids_bowhunter_learns.html


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

those are great


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Ugh.


----------



## Armed_Philosoph (Dec 4, 2011)

This is a horrible thread. I will be flexing the heck out of my arrows to the point of stupidity.


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

Armed_Philosoph said:


> This is a horrible thread. I will be flexing the heck out of my arrows to the point of stupidity.


....sometimes they break when You flex'em ... :ninja:


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

OUCH!!! I hope im not the next one it happens to!


----------



## Polkat9000 (May 15, 2012)

I flex my arrows and wear the set Kevlar glove WOW


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Well i damn nearnt puked. I do always flex test! I didnt when i first started. Heck i shot all miss matched arrows and didnt have a clue what spine was. I didnt know that arrows weighed different amounts. I thought the only difference was head weight. Wow. Looking back now im a lucky boy!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Damn, I need to take some pain pills just from looking at all the pics in sequence. I had previously seen most all of them but never all at once!!!!


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't know why I looked at this. These pictures turn my legs to jello..........YYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKKK


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Kstigall said:


> Damn, I need to take some pain pills just from looking at all the pics in sequence. I had previously seen most all of them but never all at once!!!!


Pass a couple this way!


----------



## Fordmugg (Mar 16, 2012)

I have questions 1. What makes an arrow shatter by just shooting it? 
2. What kind of rest were being used in all these accidents? To me a WB would be the worst being if the arrow breaks it has nowhere to go but to deflect off the bisket itself, a fall away may have more of a chance being it would leave a clear path for the arrow to just pass through ... And also just thought of this, if you shoot a WB and apon release your arrow has flex but being the bisket is so tight around the arrow could that lead to stress and breakage?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks so much for taking the time and effort to compile all these snazzy photos into one thread!!! Now we can just look here to see the immense grossness of archery!!

Rock on!!


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

I think you just successfully drove away more archers than any other post in the history of AT with this one! lol


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Nah...

We're all he - men!

Only pansies refuse to wear the scars with pride!

I just wanted to set up a thread that gave me the liberty to post "*That's old and has been posted before!*" on similar ones that may follow :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Love the thread. :thumbs_up

your sig is pretty funny too.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

huntin4Christ said:


> I don't know why I looked at this. These pictures turn my legs to jello..........YYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCKKKKKK


man ......me either...must be the car wreck mentality...ishhhhhhh


----------



## Decker55 (Nov 21, 2008)

the ones with the shattered carbon fiber make me cringe that would hurt soo bad


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Decker55 said:


> the ones with the shattered carbon fiber make me cringe that would hurt soo bad


shattered carbon or not.....i think they all hurt BAD! lol


----------



## MonsterManiac7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhh....Ahhhhhhhh. This makes me cringe.......Man I usually aint bothered by blood, but this is sick!


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Look! A Bodoodle!


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

This one seems to have made it to a reference for higher learning...


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Archway Hunter (Mar 21, 2011)

Had an arrow explode on me last year. Luckily I only got carbon shards in the back of my hand. I cut them out with my pocket knife. I now wear a kevlar glove and flex my arrows after every shot.


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ha, I was expecting to see pictures of my hand...

Some of these pictures make mine seem injury seem like a lollipop. I had a full through and through missing my bones and still have a little nerve issue. Had a 3 hour surgery to try and remove all carbon, doc said it could have been a 6 hour.

Flex your arrows...I thought I was diligent enough and apparently I was wrong. I haven't shot a true carbon arrow (moved to FMJ's for various reasons) since, and I bet I would have some serious shakes if I did.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

I think they should be putting the brand and model of the arrows that exploded.

That should be mandatory.

How many would have second thoughts about them if that's what they shoot.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome thread. I hope at least some "speed freaks" wake up and realize they can't just shoot a .400 spine shaft at 30" and 85lbs to get 385fps...


----------



## geauxtigers1421 (Oct 25, 2011)

This happened to my cousin, thought it was a freak accident so I never thought to flex my arrows... Apparently it is somewhat common. I shoot FMJs, do I have anything to worry about and how would I flex it if so with it being wrapped with aluminum?


----------



## KingOfTheJungle (May 17, 2012)

In my very-not-expert opinion, just the same as any other arrow. Just a slight flex I believe, looking for sounds and anything appearing out of ordinary. As far as I know you dont crank it over your knee and turn it into a C to test it. lol But like I said, very NOT expert. I'm brand spankin' new to archery.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

OUCH !! OUCH !! and OUCH again !! ....


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

how much do you wanna bet I'm going yo watch and make sure my arrow is on my rest right, and I will be constantly checkin for nics in my shaft. my hands hurst just lookin at this!"!


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Know what, it just occurred to me - these pictures represent RARE events, probably a tiny sampling out of hundreds of thousands of shots.

But of these freak accidents, almost all of them involve Carbon Fiber arrows.

Does that imply anything?

Does anyone have pictures involving Aluminum arrows?


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## lxsolocam (Feb 5, 2009)

Edsel said:


> A different type of accident, included just for the sheer gruesomeness...
> 
> http://texasarchery.org/images/Overdraw/dangers.htm


I honestly thought a Thunderhead woulda got more penetration than that. This guy is damn lucky


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yuck! That one is the absolute worse. 

Good thing it wasnt a GrizzTrick 125 or a Muzzy or the out come would have been different.

Makes my wonder just how in the heck does things like that happen?


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Edsel said:


> This one seems to have made it to a reference for higher learning...


And here's the abstract. Sounds like genuine doctor stuff!

South Med J. 2009 Jan;102(1):77-8.​
Arrow shaft injury of the wrist and hand: case report, management, and surgical technique.

Launikitis RA, Viegas SF.

SourceDivision of Hand Surgery, Department of Orthopaedic Surgery, University of Texas Medical Branch, Galveston, TX, USA.

AbstractA case of accidental, self-inflicted injury to the hand from a hollow carbon shaft arrow which broke in its midshaft while attempting to shoot the arrow from a compound bow is presented. Basic knowledge of low velocity gunshot wounds and arrow injuries was applied in the treatment of this injury along with a unique management technique. The outcome, including hand function was good without any functional loss.
​


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Cool info. 

Thanks for that, Edsel.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Cool info.
> 
> Thanks for that, Edsel.


Yer welcome!

Still looking for pictures of catastrophic Aluminum Arrow failures.

Not trying to say Carbon Fiber Arrows are evil, it's just that I simply haven't been able to find any which involve Aluminum Arrows.

Anybody?


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

"Please examine your cartridges before each shot. Failure to do so may result in catastrophic firearm failure leading to injury on yourself or others."


----------



## K.Williams (Mar 30, 2012)

i reckon the animals we shoot ,will be laughing there asses off ...we have finally gone and shafted ourselves .lol


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Not sure if the two images reflect the same hand, but they probably do - based on the position and deformation of the vanes.

The first picture has been posted earlier, but what I found interesting was that apparently there's an x - ray which accompanies it.

EDIT: Had to edit the second picture, whoever posted it clearly committed a HIPAA violation (unless that was his hand!).


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Look at how faint the outlines of the Carbon Arrow shaft are on the x - ray.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Darned if I knew which movie this came from.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

If I put an aluminum through my hand I'd be tempted to just leave it like the cool kids do...an archery piercing! 

It might catch on and I can get a gig running 2315's through kids hands, ears, etc. making my millions!!!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

This thread right here is why both my dad and I switched to acc pro hunters. After switching I am very pleased. These things fly great! And pull from my block very easy!


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Self - made arrow (looks quite like a twig), from what he indicates.

This one isn't made of Carbon Fiber!


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Who among you has eyes sharp enough to identify this shaft?


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Picture and Video are of the same hand?

What do you think?


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thats crazy...good reminder for sure...FLEX YOUR ARROWS


----------



## sdm74 (Jun 28, 2012)

Just got my first bow, now im ready to sell it and return to the safety of shooting guns...lol
how does this happen and how do I prevent this from happening?


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Correct arrow spine and flex testing will save your hands.


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was really thinking my next arrows were gonna be carbons, was going to move form my accs to something a bit cheaper and lighter like the flatlines but now I am thinking the extra 50 bucks is well worth it at this point, scary stuff!!!!! that and needed to flex my arrows every time I shoot seems like alot....


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

sdm74 said:


> Just got my first bow, now im ready to sell it and return to the safety of shooting guns...lol
> how does this happen and how do I prevent this from happening?





Edsel said:


> "Please examine your cartridges before each shot. Failure to do so may result in catastrophic firearm failure leading to injury on yourself or others."


When I brought up the question of what _*reasonable*_ precautions were in the past, instead of getting helpful suggestions - all I got was some boorish ridicule, was called paranoid, etc.

Apart from flexing arrows and checking the equipment, a Kevlar glove and some eyewear might be acceptable. 

I really don't have a good answer.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

rutjunky said:


> This thread right here is why both my dad and I switched to acc pro hunters. After switching I am very pleased. These things fly great! And pull from my block very easy!


I was thinking the same thing after one of my brand-new (unfletched!) Flatliners broke in the target on the 2nd or 3rd shot.

Are ACC's indeed safer?


----------



## saskassasin (Jun 20, 2012)

having too short of an arrow will cause some of these, people cut them down too short to try and get a few extra feet per second and at full draw it slides out of the rest backwards and drops as they shoot it into their hand


----------



## hylte (Feb 13, 2011)

Terrible pictures!Bow and arrow are dangerus weapon when not taking care.
Be careful and have respect.Bows are weapon - not to play with.


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

FS easton flatlines..WTB easton xx**


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Testimony and advice from someone who got another Carbon Fiber arrow through his hand.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Edsel said:


> A different type of accident, included just for the sheer gruesomeness...
> 
> http://texasarchery.org/images/Overdraw/dangers.htm


gives a new meaning to thunderhead


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

NM_HighPlains said:


> I was thinking the same thing after one of my brand-new (unfletched!) Flatliners broke in the target on the 2nd or 3rd shot.
> 
> Are ACC's indeed safer?


I would think so. They are aluminum inside. Seem very tough. And they r made right here in the good ole U.S.A.


----------



## ArchSTL (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, brutal stuff. Glad I just held off on buying a dozen carbon arrows! Anyone got any recommendations for good kevlar gloves? Do they make any for hunters or do I have to use the one for cutting veggies in the kitchen? :dontknow:


----------



## Wildhunter19 (May 17, 2012)

Edsel said:


> Darned if I knew which movie this came from.
> 
> View attachment 1399745


This is from Robbin Hood. One of the first ones.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

that was some awsom vids.
ouch


----------



## ArchSTL (Jun 9, 2012)

I just started shooting on my first bow last week with the Beman ICS Bowhunter 400s that came with it and didn't know anything about carbon arrows or flexing till I read this thread. Decided to go check my arrows out and this happened on the 2nd one I tested...:set1_thinking:


----------



## FlBowHunter2000 (Mar 29, 2011)

what is your draw weight, draw length and arrow length?


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using tapatalk 2


----------



## Tooltech (Jun 19, 2011)

Poor penetration due to a chisel point broad head... I would bet you would have a complete pass through with a Magnus Stinger two blade ( cutting tip ).



Edsel said:


> A different type of accident, included just for the sheer gruesomeness...
> 
> http://texasarchery.org/images/Overdraw/dangers.htm


----------



## ArchSTL (Jun 9, 2012)

FlBowHunter2000 said:


> what is your draw weight, draw length and arrow length?


67#, 27" draw, 26.5" arrows from cut end to cut end (insert to beginning of nock)...
'07 Mathews Drenalin.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Wildhunter19 said:


> This is from Robbin Hood. One of the first ones.


Yeah. 

I was just being facetious :wink:


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Tooltech said:


> Poor penetration due to a chisel point broad head...


Nope, read story, poor penetration because of point blank range. Arrow wasn't shot in, but pushed in.


----------



## azflyman (Mar 19, 2012)

Tooltech said:


> Poor penetration due to a chisel point broad head... I would bet you would have a complete pass through with a Magnus Stinger two blade ( cutting tip ).


A skull is much harder than you think, and much harder to penetrate. If you saw the skull pins we press in when doing a crainiotomy and the amount of force we apply to get them to stick you would be amazed, and we do not get penetration through. The second picture is of that gent in the OR. You can see part of the Mayfield (fixture to hold head) in the picture, to the right. The skull pins are pressed in the the knurled knob (threaded) is turned to get the pins to bite the skull. The pins are so sharp it is extremely easy to injure yourself just handling them. He was very lucky, this is a very survivable injury.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

How is this happening most of the time? Is the arrow breaking at the shot or did the arrow fall off the rest and panic made them hit the release?


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

ugh....


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Can someone say Demerol, set'em up barkeep. Thanks for the warnings!


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

"Nine in the Afternoon."

Not a real accident...


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

From another ArcheryTalk Thread,

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1233477


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.ifish.net/board/showthread.php?t=215734


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Edsel said:


> Picture and Video are of the same hand?
> 
> What do you think?


How about this one?

http://forums.bowsite.com/TF/bgforums/thread.cfm?threadid=399266&forum=36#3247508









Probably different hands, but notice how the arrows seem to penetrate the same areas fairly consistently... base of the thumb, tip of middle finger.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

ArchSTL said:


> Wow, brutal stuff. Glad I just held off on buying a dozen carbon arrows! Anyone got any recommendations for good kevlar gloves? Do they make any for hunters or do I have to use the one for cutting veggies in the kitchen? :dontknow:


I'm not affiliated with them in any way, but they are a Supporting Vendor on this Forum.

http://www.shootingedgetech.com/


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Edsel said:


>


Oh my god! Makes me cringe!


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Still looking for images of accidents involving primarily Aluminum arrows.

Again, I'm not making any conclusions saying Carbon Fiber arrows are evil - but I'm just having a hard time finding pictures online, or posts documenting such.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you to whomever posted this, 7 yrs of hunting and I have never flexed my arrows, I shoot couple times a week. You can bet I am going to flex my arrows on a regular basis. Whomever posted this just may have saved me from a similar fate. Thanks


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## ole' bowhunter (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Edsel, for a very informative and mind boggling thread. You have undoubtably saved lots of hands of your fellow AT'ers. I started out with Port Orford Cedar arrows then went to Bear fiber glass on to Easton aluminum and now carbon. Your illustrious thread has me thinking aluminum again!!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Maby we should make this a sticky. Everyone needs to see and understand.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

"I used to be an adventurer like you, but then I took an arrow in the hand, er... knee!"






I had to look up the origin of that joke.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111206102854AAsjZf 5

"_Basically, in Skyrim, the guards are different voice actors saying the same thing, and one phrase that's become an internet meme is "I used to be an adventurer like you... then I took an arrow in the knee" as it's a common phrase guards say to you - Basically, people picked up on it and started making jokes on YouTube comments, it quickly spread and now it's become a funny sensation - most are old and crap now but occasionally you'll still find a comical variation worth chuckling over_ "


----------



## 64220511473out! (Jun 3, 2012)

I had a nock split in half once and bury itself, broken end first, into my hand. I should have taken a picture, but it was not as nasty as these.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

This is one of the funny threads i have seen on here! Congrats guys , you just made my day.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Pardon the pun... Should be a Sticky.....


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1598204


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Link to the video of the image in post #9,... 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=dc5_1334425233

...which was originally from this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1740350


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1598204



Likeapickle said:


> I had similar happen to me. The arrow had a hairline crack in it and when I shot half the arrow when in my hand and the other half went flying. the arrow ended up splintering all in my hand through the joint of my pointer finger and out the side of my palm. It was a mess 12 hour surgery 6 days in the hospital and a few years of physical thearpy, lost some movement in my finger but no biggie I still shoot. Just alot more aware now I check my arrows for cracks and any damage and I have a Kevlar glove. I don't have a pic of the accident but I have the scars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

Brother , after looking at all these gruesome pictures i'm strongly considering moving onto shooting steel rebars ! I had couple of rifles blow up in my face due to double charge on reloads , but this is definitely far worse ! ( and expensive lol )


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=482882



COElkFreak said:


> One week ago I was shooting the bow and had a arrow shatter on release. The font of the arrow continued on and the tail shafted proceeded to shoot itself into my left hand between my index finger anf thumb. I then pulled the arrow out(I know a mistake)...blood then was everywhere. Jamie rushed me to the ER where later that night I had surgey. I niched the artery and they had to tie it off. She also pulled out three big pieces of arrow along with "a ton" of small pieces. Just got back from the doctor and all looks pretty good...still really swollen....I am definetly going to have some nerve damage. But I am confident that I will regain my strength and mobility back....gonna be pinful recovery.
> Here are some pics.
> 
> At the ER..not the best pic......
> ...


Different person, same thread...


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

jack70707 said:


> Brother , after looking at all these gruesome pictures i'm strongly considering moving onto shooting steel rebars ! I had couple of rifles blow up in my face due to double charge on reloads , but this is definitely far worse ! ( and expensive lol )


I'm just compiling these images for awareness' sake :wink:

Still searching for pics with catastrophic failures involving aluminums.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130456



barbwire44 said:


> I know youre pain!!! Mine happened almost two years ago, only bad part was the arrow had never been shot....factory defect.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1231772



jaredc said:


> backcast88 said:
> 
> 
> > I was shooting tonight and was shooting a little low so I adjusted my sight accordingly and the next group was touching. Then when I shot I heard a funny sound on the next group. When I pulled the arrows out I flexed each one of them and the last arrow I flexed made a slight popping sound and then fully snapped in half. Luckily I flexed them and didn't put it through my hand when I shot it. So please flex your arrows so you don't have an accident and put it through your hand.
> ...


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Didn't puncture this guy's hand, thankfully.



HCH said:


> I had this Beman ICS 400 disentegrate as I shot it 3 nights ago!!! I had just shot two other rounds and the arrow wasn't damaged that I knew of. Luckily nothing happened to me, a small piece of debris hit me in the face. My sight is trashed though. I have seen pics of people having this happen to them but after using carbons for 4 years this is my 1st incident. The rear half of the arrow shot upwards into the air hitting tree limbs and the other half shot forward a few feet. This could have easily put an eye out or sent carbon into my hand. What is scary as I don't shoot groups as I don't like to risk damaging an expensive arrow. This arrow was just shot two times before this happened minutes earlier. I believe the arrow just gave out. I am sending the arrow to Easton as they want to see it. I bought A/C/C arrows now and like the extra safety and straightness they provide. I am also shooting better than I ever have with these arrows. $140 a dozen is pricey though. HCH


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Never really noticed the "Yes" written in Surgical Ink on this guy's arm...

http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=310967

It reminds me of the "No Step" signs on aircraft!


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice video reminding us to flex our arrows first...


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Look at all the other pics bro.....NO BLOOD





ThomVis said:


> Than it's a very good one, I cannot find fault in the picture, even after splitting the channels.
> 
> Good thing there's no audio with these pictures.....


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

From now on I'm only shooting my arrows one time then throwing them out!


----------



## Wildhunter19 (May 17, 2012)

I will have to say that after seeing these pictures and reading all of this I am going to go with the FMJ's. I hope that they are safer and better. I am not sure if anyone can enlighten me on this but i think it will be for the better. I do flex my arrows all the time but still seeing this makes me wonder. Thank for the thread.


----------



## crakrr (Sep 18, 2012)

heres a pic of a failed aluminum arrow i guess after reading this thread i dont know how lucjy i really am


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been shooting bows since 1968 and these photos make me think twice now when I shoot my bow. WOW! That's gotta hurt and makes you froggy next time you shoot your bow! OUCH!!!!


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

ArchSTL said:


> Wow, brutal stuff. Glad I just held off on buying a dozen carbon arrows! Anyone got any recommendations for good kevlar gloves? Do they make any for hunters or do I have to use the one for cutting veggies in the kitchen? :dontknow:


 I worked for the police department years ago and they asked me to shoot a bolt from a crossbow into a kevlar vest. The single blade went through the vest but the four blade penetrated but didn't go through. Just saying.


----------



## Jubal Jim (Aug 2, 2012)

I called the nearest archery shop to my home here in N.J. to ask about replacing my Easton Gamegetter 2216 arrows and was told they "don't stock them anymore because *everyone* is using carbon these days" needless to say I ordered a dozen XX-75's from Cabelas. I always questioned the durability of fiberglass arrows when they first appeared on the market and was (still am) wary of the carbons popular today, I'll be sticking with the aluminum which offer longer life and seem rather indestructible.


----------



## Heisenberg (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey guys,

Im new to archery. What can i do to prevent this from ever happening?! Or is an arrow through the hand inevitable?


----------



## whacknstack55 (Feb 8, 2012)

wowowoowowowowoowowowowoowowoowowowoowowow!!!!!! stomach isn't feeling to hot after looking at some of this!!!:mg:


----------



## Jubal Jim (Aug 2, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im new to archery. What can i do to prevent this from ever happening?! Or is an arrow through the hand inevitable?



Nothing is inevitable except death and taxes (Vote Romney/Ryan). 

As for being a new archer I've been shooting since I was 11 yrs old (49 now) at first using wood arrows w/a fiberglass Bear recurve switching to aluminum with my first compound bow in the early 1980's and I've NEVER run an arrow through my hand nor have I had one break as it left the bow. As you get better your groupings will be tighter, you will in time "doink" (grind) arrows against others when shooting at a constant point on the target that's why you MUST ALWAYS inspect your arrows to determine if they've been damaged. Once you become a more proficient archer you'll learn to place multiple points (I use red .99 cent stickers) on your target face and shoot one arrow at each, this keeps you from damaging your arrows (it saves on the expense of replacing damaged fletchings and nocks).

For those shooting carbon arrows might I suggest a pair of impact resistant safety glasses (hell if you're using aluminum they're not a bad idea either). I've been using amber lensed saftey glasses for years, they're ideal for bowhunting and target shooting both indoors and out. The newer safety glasses aren't as bulky and many are wrap-around style resembling sunglasses.


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

nasty stuff


----------



## Kb2112 (Sep 18, 2007)

lxsolocam said:


> I honestly thought a Thunderhead woulda got more penetration than that. This guy is damn lucky


Thats what I was thinking. I used to shoot thunderheads, and always had good results with them


----------



## Kb2112 (Sep 18, 2007)

Fortyneck said:


> Love the thread. :thumbs_up
> 
> your sig is pretty funny too.


Me too


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry...back from the dead but I read til the end! I had a friend buy some gold tip XXX's and he flexed them before building the shafts at all and the back half of the shaft broke off on the first flex. I think I'll be flexing all my shafts way more often. Also do you think a spine tester to monitor spine degradation is a good idea? I got 80% of the stuff to build it I just haven't finished it yet.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Well.....I truly think I'm gonna goto ACC's....sickens me to see this...


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

TTt flex first


----------



## Scojen7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nothing but ACC's and aluminum's here, ACC's are more expensive buuuuttt them pictures hurt just looking at them been a tool and die maker for over 40 years seen some really bad accidents but the arrows thru the hand make me cringe


----------



## 260972 (Jan 18, 2012)

bowtecha said:


> Well.....I truly think I'm gonna goto ACC's....sickens me to see this...


1. Yeah, I would rather have aluminum in my hand than splintered carbon. I know that all arrows can go through the hand...however, I have NEVER EVER SEEN A PICTURE OF AN ACC NOR AN FMJ THROUGH SOMEONES HAND. I wonder if anyone has any pictures of ACC or FMJ shafts through someones hand? Also, I wonder if they would go through like an aluminum, or splinter like the gruesome carbon pictures? 

* By the way a full length aluminum 1214 jazz shaft weighs about 116 grains and will fit inside any carbon or FMJ shaft that takes a HIT insert. I forget if it is a 1516 or a 1616 aluminum jazz that will internally sleeve inside any carbon shaft that takes stranded 244 inserts. These are economical alternatives to ACC for those interested.



2. Does anyone have any pictures of the Kevlar glove actually working, or is it a false sense of safety?




3. The footed shafts scare me the most. I shot these footed powerflight 300 into this steel stake about 5 inches over the 3D deers back last night at 65 yards. The flimsy (compared to Abowyer, or Tuffhead) Magnus Stinger stuck into the metal stake and did not want to come out. I was really impressed at how the relatively thin (compared to the stronger .72 thick carbon steel heads) stainless steel and aluminum Magnus has performed over the years in steel barrels and other media. After finally getting the head and shaft out of the steel post that the Stinger cut into...it had no damage. An unfooted shaft would have mushroomed and splintered...all my super strong footed shaft did was blow out the nocturnal nock...no damage to the footed nock end. However, I threw it away because one never knows on such a hard hit and you can't flex the shaft under the aluminum foot. The main two reason that I know of for making footed carbons is for dangerous game and bone busting integrity even on whitetails. The second reason is stump shooting with an everlasting arrow. I would caution the stump shooting reasoning though as the footed shafts weak points are going to be between the two ends (over your hand) and they are shot into some "crazy hard" stuff. When in doubt, I am now going to through the "indestructible" footed shaft out. Having said that...I have never seen a picture of a footed shaft through someones hand either. However, I am sure they could splinter in the middle as easily if not more easily than a stranded carbon. 

4. Thank You To The Person Who Started This Thread!!! If it save just one hand, which I am sure it has, then it is well worth looking at the gruesome pictures.


----------



## 260972 (Jan 18, 2012)

All three of these three blade heads (muzzy, and innerlock) in the first picture have been shot into a concrete block.

Most of the heads in the second picture have been shot into a concrete block. The arrow mushroomed and splintered in every case even when the head was undamaged. I suspect if the shaft was footed that it would not have visibly mushroomed and splintered in the concrete...It does not mean that there is not damage under the footing, or a weak spot. In the past I would shoot footed carbons into a rock, or steel stake and keep shooting them after flexing. Now if they hit something hard I throw them away because I cannot flex under the aluminum footing. I wonder if I am not throwing good arrows away? Has anyone on here flexed a footed carbon arrow and saw no damage and then shot it only for it to explode?


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

if i had to guess, only about half of those pictures were a result of a damaged arrow. i'm no scientist but the pictures of the "splintered" carbon arrows through the hand would appear to be the result of the arrow breaking upon release. the pictures of the perfectly normal looking carbon arrows (like the photo of the arrows through the thumb and index finger), are more than likely from shooting an arrow too short. the archer probably "over drew" and as he released, the arrow fell behind the rest.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

wow, I think I will start shooting REBAR out of my bows. Should improve pass thoughs as well....lol


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

Good thread!!! 

Sometimes it is necessary to show real pictures of injuries, no matter how grave (I've worked in health & safety and used to gross out grown men during safety meetings with lots of bloody pics), otherwise the seriousness of the issue just doesn't sink in for the majority!

Flexflexflexflexflexflex! Just so YOUR pic doesn't end up in this thread!


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

this IS a good thread.....
makes you wonder just how much that really happens, with all the people there are shooting a bow! I almost wish I wouldn't have seen all those! for some reason, I've been really hard on my arrows this year...broke a few from release mishaps, banged into junk in the club's bales,.... things like that. I always check my shafts religiously, but it still makes a guy a little nervous about it.
be sure to check your arrows thoroughly. I understand carbon shafts are a nightmare, when this happens, requiring many small surgeries over extended time to get all the junk out of your hand. there were some posts on here several years ago about it and a few guys were saying that it took several weeks worth of cutting to get all of the garbage totally out.
if there's any question at all, about the shaft, don't shoot it !....any time your arrow takes a good hit, for any reason, check it out with a fine tooth comb!!. new shafts are cheap compared to the hospital bills and lost income, not to mention the pain and recovery time!.

camocop, what happens is that the shaft fails, between the rest and string, so the break drops down and hits your bow hand because nock travel is driving the shaft slightly down into the rest as it is pushed by the string....it almost can't go anywhere else, but straight at your bow hand! that's why you see so many of these pics, with the shaft entering the top of the base of the thumb area.


----------



## 260972 (Jan 18, 2012)

2. Does anyone have any pictures of the Kevlar glove actually working, or is it a false sense of safety?


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

ron w said:


> camocop, what happens is that the shaft fails, between the rest and string, so the break drops down and hits your bow hand because nock travel is driving the shaft slightly down into the rest as it is pushed by the string....it almost can't go anywhere else, but straight at your bow hand! that's why you see so many of these pics, with the shaft entering the top of the base of the thumb area.


that was what i was saying. this is mostly due to shooting an arrow that is too short, not because the arrow was damaged prior to the shot. in these cases, flexing the arrow prevents nothing. i cut my arrows as short as i can. i do this by drawing my bow back as far as it wil go and mark an arrow just in front of my rest. this way i know the arrow will never fall behind the rest no matter how far back i draw my string.


----------

